

Ask HN: Best programming talks online? - Splendor

I have some free time this weekend and would like to learn something new. What are some of your favorite programming talks?
======
emaxi
I really enjoy this one: Impressive Ruby Productivity with Vim and Tmux by
Chris Hunt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHdiXoHKSgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHdiXoHKSgU).
But what class of programming talks are you looking for?

